# What planer boards to use?



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Looking at starting to use the planer boards for Central Ohio saugeye fishing. Plan to pull worm harnesses and crankbaits. Mostly flickershads. What board would you suggest?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

There is a thread in the walleye/saugeye sub forum on some mini boards.
If look there. 
Why are you wanting to use boards for inland saugeye? Hardy ever do I feel the need for them for saugeye. Anymore when we troll cranks for them will run 4 rods w/I boards. Just use braid so you can use short leads,in no way are saugeye boat shy. And at times use boat traffic to feed. The short leads will give you more control and allow for tite turns. Pick out small areas to work rather then just trolling the hole lake. 
Guys use them on Indian but it's a wide open shallow lake an even then are not needed. 
And when using harnesses for saugeye boards are just gonna be a hassle. Your gonna wanna be on top of those fish and right on bottom. Getting snagged with a board is not fun.
If you plan on fishing Erie just get some yellow off shore,add the tatle flag and the or18 clips to replace the clip that attaches line from rod to board..
And with the tatle flag if you wanna run them inland with small cranks no big deal.
Running harnesses on Erie for walleye compared to inland saugeye are two totally different ball games


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

I was just going to tryou them because some times we fish 3 guys on the boat. So I was going to use 6 rods. Just a thought.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a pair of really mini boards, maybe 6-8" long at most ... bought them years ago and forgot about them, just found them organizing my stuff for spring ... obviously just usable on smaller water, has anyone got any experience with those?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/downsizing-night-trolling-boards.307305/

Here is the thread I was referring to. 
Yeah Keith either mini boards or the regular size would work. If as good as stated I'd try the off shore mini boards,unless you plan on using them on Erie for reef runners an simaler cranks,then I'd go the regular off shore wtg the mods I mentioned. 
But you will see where I'm coming at with the hassle on inland lakes. You also have to watch for pleasure boats an other fisherman. We normally just run 4/5 flat lines an rotate on bites when we troll with 3 guys inland. 
I'm thinking about putting my planer board rods up in the marketplace. If you want I can pm you before I do so....
Good luck on what ever you decide


----------



## keithjpoole (May 22, 2013)

Yes. Let me know what you have. Thanks


----------



## Stevo (May 2, 2008)

Go to Jannsnetcraft and order 6 opti planer boards at 19.99 each plus shipping, all 6 will be cheaper then 2 offshore's with the extra tattle flag setup.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

X2 on Opti...No need to pay more than needed for 2 pieces of plastic. I have Opti, Church, Offshore....Opti's are fine.


----------

